# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > कैंसर >  कैंसर के मुख्य कारण और लक्षण

## INDIAN_ROSE22

*विश्वभर में कैंसर एक ऐसी बीमारी है, जिसमें सबसे ज्यादा लोगों की मौत होती है। आज विश्वभर में सबसे ज्यादा मरीज इसकी चपेट में हैं। इसी कारण विश्व स्वास्थ्य संगठन ने हर साल 4 फरवरी को विश्व कैंसर दिवस के रूप में मनाने का निर्णय लिया, ताकि इस भयावह बीमारी के प्रति लोगों में जागरूकता आए।*




कैंसर एक ऐसी भयावह बीमारी, जिसकी चपेट में हर साल आकर हजारों लोग मौत की दहलीज पर खड़े हैं। हमारा मकसद कैंसर की बीमारी का नफा-नुकसान बताना नहीं बल्कि लोगों को इसके प्रति जागरूक करना है ताकि कोई दूसरा व्यक्ति इस बीमारी से प्रभावित न हो। 

हम सभी के दिल और दिमाग में यह बीमारी मृत्यु के पर्यायवाची के रूप में अंकित हो गई है। अज्ञानता के कारण हम इस बीमारी को सही स्टेज पर नहीं पहचान पाते, जिस कारण मरीज को बचाना मुश्किल हो जाता है। यह इतनी भयावह नहीं, जितना हम मानते हैं।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*कैंसर होने के मुख्य कारण : -* *

* उम्र का ब़ढ़ना
* किसी भी प्रकार का इरिटेशन
* तम्बाकू का सेवन
* विकिरणों का प्रभाव
* आनुवांशिकता
* शराब का सेवन
* इन्फेक्शन
* मोटापा*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*डब्ल्यूएचओ द्वारा तय किए लक्षण :-* *

विश्व स्वास्थ्य संगठन [/URL]यानी डब्ल्यूएचओ ने इस बीमारी को भयावह माना है और बताया है कि इन लक्षणों से इसे पहचाना जा सकता है।

* लंबे समय तक गले में खराश होना। 

* लगातार खांसी आना। 

* आहार निगलने में रुकाव होना। 

* शरीर में गठान पड़ना। 

* कहीं से भी पानी या रक्त बहाव होना। 

* त्वचा में मस्सा या तिल में तात्कालिक परिवर्तन। 

* आवाज बदल जाना। 

* वजन में गिरावट होना। 

* बुखार आना। 
*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*कोशिकाओं का अनियंत्रित विभाजन ही कैंसर : -* *

कैंसर को समझने के लिए सबसे पहले यह जानना जरूरी है कि इसके होने का कारण क्या है...? 

लक्ष्मी नारायण हॉस्पिटल एण्ड कैंसर केयर के कैंसर विशेषज्ञ डॉ. आशीष गुप्ता कहते हैं कि हमारा शरीर असंख्य कोशिकाओं से बना है। यह कोशिकाएं आवश्यकता अनुरूप अत्यंत ही नियंत्रित प्रणाली के द्वारा विभाजित होती हैं और जब आवश्यकता नहीं होती है, तब यह विभाजित नहीं होतीं। 

इन्हीं कोशिकाओं में कभी आनुवांशिक बदलाव आने से इनकी नियंत्रित विभाजन प्रणाली पूर्णरूप से खत्म हो जाती है और फिर हमारी कोशिकाएं असामान्य रूप से विभाजित होने लगती हैं। कोशिकाओं के इस अनियंत्रित विभाजन को हम कैंसर कहते हैं*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*रक्त की धमनियों से पहुंचता अंगों में : -* *

कैंसर शुरुआती अवस्था में अपने प्राथमिक अंग में रहता है, धीरे-धीरे यह रक्त की धमनियों के द्वारा बहकर दूसरे अंगों में फैल जाता है। इस प्रक्रिया को मटास्टेसिस कहते हैं। यह बीमारी इसी कारण होती है।

दरअसल, कैंसर का फैलाव चार चरणों में होता है। पहली स्टेज में कैंसर शुरुआती अवस्था में अपने प्राथमिक अंग में सीमित रहता है और अंतिम चरण में यह बीमारी शरीर के दूसरे अंगों में फैल जाती है।*

----------


## Lofar

बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारियां हैं दोस्त . हो सके तो और दें .....

----------


## mangaldev

> *कैंसर होने के मुख्य कारण : -* *
> 
> * उम्र का ब़ढ़ना
> * किसी भी प्रकार का इरिटेशन
> * तम्बाकू का सेवन
> * विकिरणों का प्रभाव
> * आनुवांशिकता
> * शराब का सेवन
> * इन्फेक्शन
> * मोटापा*


*उपरोक्त के अतिरिक्त कैंसर के ये भी मुख्य कारण है जिनके कारण गांवो व खेतो में भी कैंसर के रोगियो मे लगातार बढोतरी देखी जा रही है। 
1. अत्यधिक कैमिकल(रसायनिक खाद) उर्वरक व पैटिसाइज (कीटनासक) का उपयोग करके उगाई गई सब्जीयो व अनाज का प्रयोग लगातार करने कैंसर का खतरा 30% से 50%  बढ जाता है।
2. खेतो में असावधानी पुर्वक इन रसायनो का छीड़काव करने से इनकी बदबु व रसायन के अति-सुक्ष्म कण श्वास के जरिये नाक व फेफड़ो मे जाकर जमते है जो कैंसर व श्वसन रोग सहित कई रोगो का कारण बनते है।
3. अनेक प्रकार की ऐलोपैथिक दवाओ का कई महिनो तक पेटैंट दवा के रूप में प्रयोग से भी ब्लड कैंसर का खतरा बढ जाता है।      *

----------


## Kamal Ji

भाई मंगल देव जी ....
आप सब का मंगल करने वाली जानकारी दे रहे हैं.
कृपया सूत्र को और आगे बढ़ाएं...

----------


## Aeolian

अच्छी जानकारियां हैं .

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> अच्छी जानकारियां हैं .



शुक्रिया ..........................................

----------

